# I need to practice editing photos



## stormo41 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey everyone i started working at a photography studio in june as a digital imaging person thingy big words.....anyway i edit photos and do all the photo finishing stuff. I just got photoshop on my computer at home and i need to practice. if you have anyphotos you need edited please post them and what you want fixed i can try collages as well. I will not take your horse out and put it on a different background i can't stand the way it looks.

thank you


----------



## Bluerocket (Aug 16, 2007)

Can you take a part out of one photo and put it into a 2nd photo? -

like using these

http://foxhollerfarm.com/myPictures/momdad1r.jpg

http://foxhollerfarm.com/myPictures/momdad2r.jpg

Like replacing the man's head in momdad1r.jpg with the man's head in momdad2r.jpg?

And removing the chair and the pale blue index card (in the man's hand) from the photo?

Just curious.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Aug 16, 2007)

Could you edit the lead rope out of these two pictures? Thanks!

(Could you also get rid of my hand?)


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 16, 2007)

could you get rid of the stuff in the background example lead rope and stuff.

our new cremello pinto coming this month or next month. we have already paid for him.

thanks


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 16, 2007)

Do you think you could remove the fence from in front of Levi? i love these pictures of my stallion.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Vanessa! Could you edit all the horses and trailors and stuff out of the background and the lead and Pam out of the photo?? maybe lighten it up a bit and blur the background??






Same deal with this one










Thanks


----------



## stormo41 (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks everyone!i've started workingon them starting from the top down.

"bluerocket" I'm saving your request until i have more time i think i might be able to do it



i'll give it a try anyway.

the first ones are the edited images with a burn around the edges and the second image is just the edited images i inclued both so you can choose what one you like better. hope you like them


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 17, 2007)

:aktion033: looks great.can't wait to you ours.



:


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW, I LOVE them! They look AWESOME! :aktion033:


----------



## Samm S (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, they look awesome.











On the first one will you take the judges/chair out and the part of mane on the wrong side. (and blurr the background)

and for the Second one could you take out his weenie



:

Thanks

Sam.


----------



## Bluerocket (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you! The ones you have done so far are great!


----------



## Nigel (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! cant wait to see mine done!


----------



## stormo41 (Oct 3, 2007)

BlueRocket!!! sorry for the wait i have been really busy with work but i got some time tonight tell me if your happy with it if not i can try again. It's so hard to see on my laptop the computer i work on at work is made for photoshop so it's alot easier do these things there. I will try to get everyone elses done tonight too


----------



## stormo41 (Oct 3, 2007)

MBhorses I was able to take the hand and lead out of the first photo as well as improve the photo. The second one would be too diffiult to take out everything in the backgroud, but i did improve the light and contrast for you.











PaintedMeadows, I'm affraid the files are too small for me to edit out the fence. The fencing would take a very long time to edit out and look good even if the files were larger, i'm not sure if i could do that.

Nigel, Yes i could do that, but it would also look like a pecice of horse poop lol. There is simply not engough background to cover the unwanted things in the photo. I don't really take things out of the photo it's more of covering them up with other parts of the photo. I could do basic retouches for you if you want though

Sam here is yours hope you like it


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for trying. I love that photo and he is such a pocket boy that I have to take his photos through the fence unless I want whisker pics. lol


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 3, 2007)

You can give mine a try





Can you take the lead rope out of this pic?






Can you take the lead rope & the person out?






Thanks!



:


----------



## carlenehorse (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you combine these two pictures somehow and take out the background (poles & buildings) I really like these two pictures of my son. Could you e-mail them to me at [email protected]

Thanks Carlene

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...Shortyjpg-3.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...ortyAlexjpg.jpg


----------



## painthorselover (Oct 4, 2007)

could you take the lead rope out of this pic please??? Also could you take the logo off of the 2nd pic??











you can email them to me at [email protected] .


----------

